# 3D analog camera (WT 102 MULTI-DIMENSION CAMERA)



## Morgostas (Apr 12, 2008)

Greetings to all,
This is m first post on this forum, with hope that you will share your camera knowledge and help me out with this problem of mine.
I am foto-amateur compared to my father, who was profesioanl photographer from which i got this not common 3D camera.
I don't know anything about her, i try to search the net but there was not imformations about her.
It's is in perfect shape, it's working. But i don't have films (plates) so i can test it, and try to see can i use it. Hopefuly my poor experiance will be enough to make a few picks.
Those old enough will remeber those adverts in the shopping malls, those 3D images with the pinup girls advertising toothpase ect ect.
Those images are made with camera like this in the 70-ties and 80-ties.
Any information and help about this camera would be highly appresciated.
All i can read on her is that the name of the camera is: WT 102 MULTI-DIMENSION CAMERA...and of course it's analong one.
Will try to post few picks of her as well:


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 12, 2008)

I believe this is a 'lenticular' camera, producing those pseudo 3D images that seem to change when you view the pictures at different angles. There is one that is a part of a French Photo Museum:

CLICK

I am ot familiar with this piece of equipment but it looks like it could be modified to take LF films.

Nice piece though and it seems quite collectible since a French Museum has one in its collection.


----------

